# 10 best car for gas mileage



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

http://autos.msn.com/advice/windowshop.aspx?contentid=2885&src=msn


Above is a link, to an article about the ten best cars for gas milage.

The Problem is I knew a guy who owned the Honda Civic Hybrid. Once it started to malfunction they could never get it to work right again and the mileage was at best 30-32 on highway.

This makes me believe that while all things are working fine it is good, yet as soon as things are not, then you cannot get the system back in align to make it work right.


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

I could not help but notice that my 1982 Chevy 4x4 3/4 Ton P/U with the 8 foot bed, a Chevy 350 with Holley 4 Barrel on it was not listed......


----------



## Kirk (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I could not help but notice that my 1982 Chevy 4x4 3/4 Ton P/U with the 8 foot bed, a Chevy 350 with Holley 4 Barrel on it was not listed...... *



Well I can tell  ya how many mpg ya get!  .... Two :shrug: 

Suprising a man in WVa would actually show his face
in a 3/4 ton :shrug: 


It does blow away my lil S-10 extended cab.  But I only got it
because it's part of the TX constitution.


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Well I can tell  ya how many mpg ya get!  .... Two :shrug:
> 
> Suprising a man in WVa would actually show his face
> ...


I have a 3/4 ton for two reasons. 1.) I don't like duellys  2.) It was free.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I have a 3/4 ton for two reasons. 1.) I don't like duellys  2.) It was free. *



1.) Me either, I was just joshin' anyway

2.) Yeah, of course, some guy in WVa got tired of being seen in
a 3/4 ton! 

:roflmao:


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 8, 2003)

hmmm.....
Milage on the crown vic sucks....but then I don't buy the fuel.

:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *hmmm.....
> Milage on the crown vic sucks....but then I don't buy the fuel.
> 
> :rofl: *




Gee, I wonder who does ?

You guys like the new Fords?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

NO I DON"T LIKE FORD!  
The one I have came with the wife. Every time I look at it, it reminds me of why I never owned a ford.:soapbox:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *NO I DON"T LIKE FORD!
> The one I have came with the wife. Every time I look at it, it reminds me of why I never owned a ford.:soapbox: *



As a GM man I would agree, yet you seem to have a real problem with them. Is it just the styling or is it something else?


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 8, 2003)

Well, when I had my 2001 I was very fond of it.  Handled better and sat lower than my old '97.  Faster off the line, and a significantly higher top end.  Much bigger trunk too.
But in January I was transfered to a unit that works out of semi-marked vehicles...so bye bye to the new car and back in a 97. 
As to liking the Ford, it doesn't matter; everyone else abandoned the market.  The Impala is too small to fit with a cage.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Well, when I had my 2001 I was very fond of it.  Handled better and sat lower than my old '97.  Faster off the line, and a significantly higher top end.  Much bigger trunk too.
> But in January I was transfered to a unit that works out of semi-marked vehicles...so bye bye to the new car and back in a 97.
> As to liking the Ford, it doesn't matter; everyone else abandoned the market.  The Impala is too small to fit with a cage. *




Well, I hate to say this , but hte only customers we had for the large Impala's were the police. 


We do have police options for the Impala and Lumia, yet they do not do weel with the cage. 

:asian:


----------



## GaryM (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *NO I DON"T LIKE FORD!
> The one I have came with the wife. Every time I look at it, it reminds me of why I never owned a ford.:soapbox: *


 Interesting option, I'm surprized it's not offered here in Utah.


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 9, 2003)

2000 Contour. The line is no longer available, but it's a good car. I've mostly owned Fords. Never had a problem with them.

This past two weeks I had the car in the body shop, and had a Focus 2002 loaner- a 4-cylinder. Handled pretty nicely, but no power, surprise, surprise. Didn't like it whatsoever. Good mileage though. 

I'd like to buy the F-250 once the car is paid off next year. Then my husband can get rid of his car.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> * Is it just the styling or is it something else? *



It's a '98 Windstar. Each and everytime I turn around I'm still getting recall notices. I have had it in the dealership 6 times for the same damn problem and they never can find it. It doesn't always want to start. Interior lights come on at will. The door locks work when they feel like it. When you break the door ajar light comes on and then the overhead light stays on. Lamps are always burning out in it. I believe the cv boots may have went out because it squels when you turn the wheels during steering. The hood latch has given me problems since I met Heather.  These are only a couple of reasons I don't like it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It's a '98 Windstar. Each and everytime I turn around I'm still getting recall notices. I have had it in the dealership 6 times for the same damn problem and they never can find it. It doesn't always want to start. Interior lights come on at will. The door locks work when they feel like it. When you break the door ajar light comes on and then the overhead light stays on. Lamps are always burning out in it. I believe the cv boots may have went out because it squels when you turn the wheels during steering. The hood latch has given me problems since I met Heather.  These are only a couple of reasons I don't like it. *




Jason,

Get a manual if you can. Look for the vehcile grounds. Check for corrosion on the grounds.

Also, if you cannot get into the steering column then have the dealership do it, and have them check the ignition switch and module for shorts of loose wiring.

This is my bvest guess given the symptoms you describe.

I hopes this can help you

:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I could not help but notice that my 1982 Chevy 4x4 3/4 Ton P/U with the 8 foot bed, a Chevy 350 with Holley 4 Barrel on it was not listed...... *



Hey *Seig*, Please for the love of God, and all creatures that inhibit our Earth, change your personal picture!!!

What the hell are you doing??? You're scaring all of us here guys on this forum, and making us all gun shy. Who wants to see a *BOOT to the NADs* if you're a Guy...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I could not help but notice that my 1982 Chevy 4x4 3/4 Ton P/U with the 8 foot bed, a Chevy 350 with Holley 4 Barrel on it was not listed...... *




Seig,


How many Gallons to the Mile do you get?

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Hey Seig, Please for the love of God, and all creatures that inhibit our Earth, change your personal picture!!!
> 
> What the hell are you doing??? You're scaring all of us here guys on this forum, and making us all gun shy. Who wants to see a BOOT to the NADs if you're a Guy...   *


Follow me and you shall not be harmed.  Resist and be the next model for my avatar.


----------



## Seig (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Seig,
> 
> 
> ...


That all depends on weather or not there is a load on, wether or not I am in Granny gear going up the side of a muddy mountain or what.  I forgot to mention the four inch lift kit in it.  It is NOT a commuter vehicle.


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 10, 2003)

hell, my four cylinder rice burner could fit into the bed of Seig's truck.  his vehicle has a lift kit and mine is lowered...my Honda could fit under his truck!  it could drive over my Honda and it would be a speed bump...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Jason,
> 
> Get a manual if you can. Look for the vehcile grounds. Check for corrosion on the grounds.
> ...




After another review, of your symptoms.

Here are some additional checks.

All the lights and door ajar, and stuff, could be cause by a bad door switch. Does your WIndstar have a liftgate or hatch in the
back. This is the most common failure for door switches to be misaligned. You could also check the other doors as well.

Now since the dealership does not find any codes, this make me think that the BCM (* Body Control Module *), and thereby I would believe that a dealership would replace something for moeny if they could. SO check either the door switches or
the grounds for the switches.

Just another thought. I hope this helps


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks for the help Rich. You have given a few ideas that maybe have not been explored yet. Anway I'd still like to put it in an open cornfield and blow the Son of a ***** up!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Thanks for the help Rich. You have given a few ideas that maybe have not been explored yet. Anway I'd still like to put it in an open cornfield and blow the Son of a ***** up! *



That is an option, just thought I would save you a couple of 'K' when you traded it in


----------



## GaryM (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I could not help but notice that my 1982 Chevy 4x4 3/4 Ton P/U with the 8 foot bed, a Chevy 350 with Holley 4 Barrel on it was not listed...... *


 I'll see your chevy and raise you one '77 dodge army surplus FULL TIME 4x4 with one ton running gear a 318 and a 2 barrel.  It don't need a lift. The stereo in it cost more than the truck, ($477.00 and it had <13000 original miles on it!)


----------

